# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.24.1 1d133ad (7/8/2019)



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

On Model X, coming from 20.4.2, which already had the application launcher changes.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Ha! For all those critics that have been saying that they're sick of games and Tesla needs to get their priorities in order, Tesla takes it to the next level with....Sketchpad Improvements!


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I believe this update also lets Model 3 use the CHAdeMO adapter for charging. Of course the adapter is $450.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mrau said:


> I believe this update also lets Model 3 use the CHAdeMO adapter for charging. Of course the adapter is $450.


There's nothing about this in the release notes.
If you have some other source to support this belief, please post it. Otherwise, note that we've been wrong in the past when we assume that the next new version of software is the one that supports a recently announced feature.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

garsh said:


> There's nothing about this in the release notes.
> If you have some other source to support this belief, please post it. Otherwise, note that we've been wrong in the past when we assume that the next new version of software is the one that supports a recently announced feature.


https://electrek.co/2019/07/09/tesla-chademo-adapter-model-3-charging-networks/

Also https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/chademo-adapter-now-available-for-model-3.13444/


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> There's nothing about this in the release notes.


True, but it was stated in Electrek news article from 7/09/2019. I know it is not Tesla, but he usually gets good info. We won't really know until someone with an adapter tries it out.

_"Tesla says that any North American Tesla vehicle, including Model 3, on the firmware 2019.24.1 can use the adapter.
It doesn't need to be a new adapter, which Tesla sells for $450. Tesla owners who bought the adapter for Model S or Model X can use the adapter with the Model 3."_


----------



## Kandoo (Apr 30, 2018)

Norway's Chademo stations keep a Chademo to Tesla adapter (secured by a chain) for each station.


----------



## Jb1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Have any M3's received this update?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There is one and only one Model 3 showing this release through Teslafi, and 4 of our own members report the release up above. It is not widespread, but a few installs.

i still believe even though they don't call it Beta, that they take a release of SW like this one and it just gets very limited distribution so they can get results and feedback from cars. Maybe not called a Beta, but very likely a Beta.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> i still believe even though they don't call it Beta, that they take a release of SW like this one and it just gets very limited distribution so they can get results and feedback from cars. Maybe not called a Beta, but very likely a Beta.


Sometimes I think it's not so much a beta as a comparison test. Beta suggests to me a feature that's being tested that everyone will eventually get. But I'd guess that some of these funny point releases that don't go out to many people and don't have any obviously new features are testing changes where it's not clear what works better: e.g., what if we make the walk-away lock trigger a little faster/sooner. Is that better in that it gives people more security, or is it worse in that a passenger sometimes encounters a locked rear door when they've just gotten out of the front and want to get their stuff from the back seat? There are so many little human factor tweaks like that where the only way to really know is to try them out on various people "out in the wild" and see what happens. If Tesla isn't using firmware updates to do that kind of testing, I think they should be.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> There is one and only one Model 3 showing this release through Teslafi, and 4 of our own members report the release up above. It is not widespread, but a few installs.


Yes, Teslafi shows only 1 Model 3 install at this time, but 10% of the model S/X's have it per Teslafi. Not widespread but not totally a unicorn either. I would also note that while the poll results currently show 4 have installed it, that doesn't tell us which, if any, were Model 3's. This site, afterall, is no longer the MODEL 3 owners club... 😏


----------

